# AutoGuide.com Holiday Giveaway



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *It’s been a spectacular year for everyone at AutoGuide.com and none of it would be possible were it not for you, our readers.*
> 
> As a small token of our appreciation, we’re happy to say that we will be giving away three prizes on Friday, December 19 and entering the drawing couldn’t be easier...


Read more about the AutoGuide.com Holiday Giveaway at AutoGuide.com.


----------

